# rhom with tape pic.



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

first pic is tape on lateral line. Next pic is tape laying on the bottom of tub. The fish is hard to measure when he is trying to take your finger off. I have to look through the camera, make sure the tape is lined up as good as i can and not get bit at the same time. The fish is 18". I This a pic for john raymond at eczs. He says the fish isn't as big as i say it is. I will let you guys be the judge. What does it look like to you?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nice, that is one thick bastard


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks to be about 18 inches.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Very Impressive and thank you for posting this.
Any Videos soon to Follow ?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Ja said:


> Looks to be about 18 inches.










thats what im getting too. give or take half inch.

hes a big boy


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

fook me mate thats a beaut


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that thing is huge


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

has been proved..good sh*t man u should let him bite you! lol jk but u would be screwed if he did


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

let him bite you and measure the wound... he only looks to be able too make a scratch on you i doubt it would draw blood


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Why was that so hard Weerhom you told me at Ashes he was 18.25 and looks to be around their good lookin fish and he looks to be about 4" thick.


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Johnny Zanni said:


> let him bite you and measure the wound... he only looks to be able too make a scratch on you i doubt it would draw blood :laugh:


... I wonder how many figures he could take off with one bit?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah does easily look 18ins


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

yah a vid is def needed! i'd love to see that beast in action! seriously, come up with a vid!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

What a thick mean bastard


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Very Nice Sir!!!!!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Would love to see a Feeding Video ....

Any chance this guy would eat Pellets ? and if so , f*ck you would go through a bag a day easy.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

assclown said:


>


X2 good sh*t man


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

WOW.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice, would love to see this beast in a tank though....more pics of the rhom and less of the tape :nod:


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice, finally everyone will stfu about measuring now.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Is it just me or does anyone else think that tape looks altered?

J/K
That's a biiiiiiiiiiig bitch!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

febsalien said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think that tape looks altered?
> 
> J/K
> That's a biiiiiiiiiiig bitch!


Maybe its a metric tape.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> that thing is huge


Thats what she said.

I cant beleive I was the first to post that. Thats a huge rhom!


----------



## lifeguarden (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah, thats a big one! looks real good!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Holy Smokes that thing is HUGE!!!


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Might even be BIGGER than 18!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

What a beast!

very nice


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

18" of monster rhom there!!








...like baddfish said "might even be bigger than 18" and that's no -


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Ho !!!! NICE


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nice job weerhom.


----------

